# Vension Snack Stick Question



## exromenyer (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm going to smoke some of these on my Brinkmann SmokePit and was curious the amount of overall time?  I saw at about 120-130 for a few hours then up the temp to 160 for a few hours but what should the final internal temp be ?   Also do you recommend putting them in ice water when they come off the smoker or just let them cool on the racks?

Thanks group!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 29, 2011)

exromenyer said:


> I'm going to smoke some of these on my Brinkmann SmokePit and was curious the amount of overall time?  I saw at about 120-130 for a few hours then up the temp to 160 for a few hours but what should the final internal temp be ?   Also do you recommend putting them in ice water when they come off the smoker or just let them cool on the racks?
> 
> Thanks group!!!




Times can vary depending on your smoker, amount of sticks in it (lbs) outside temps. Ice water or room temp blooming is just whatever you like. Ice water will decrease the shriveling of the casing. I kinda like the shrivel look.

120-130 is time to dry the casing so the smoke sticks to it better. Natural casings can dry faster than collagen and fiberous.

Hope this helps some

Dont hesitate to ask for help when ya need some.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 29, 2011)

I start off at 130 and increase the temp 10 degrees an hour till it hits 160., then into an ice wate bath to stop the cooking.. Do the ice bath. you wont be sorry ! it works.  Then hang to dry with a fan on them overnight and your done.   Let them dry out longer if you like more of a hard sausage.

Thats the way I do them.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hoity Toit


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 29, 2011)

How long do you recommend on the ice bath?  Again, thank you for the information, this is a great forum!


----------



## bobdog46 (Dec 29, 2011)

Once you get an IT of 160, you put in an ice bath for maybe 5 minutes then hang to dry. The ice bath is to stop the cooking process.


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## exromenyer (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 29, 2011)

What bob said, just long enough to lower the temp of the sausage.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks like ya got a winner...Nice.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 30, 2011)

LOOKS GREAT !!!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

Your sticks look great and how big were your casings???? 22mm?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks like they came out real good!

Nice job!


----------

